# Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseball.



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

I found this ingestible waste deodorizer for small animals on petsmart among other websites. It's apparently all natural and is supposed to be added their water. Bi-Odorâ„¢ Waste Deodorizer for Small Animals from Marshall
I had a problem with large amounts of odor from my ratties, I'm wondering could this possibly be safe to use? I think it's a little too good to be true.


----------



## Katherose (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

I use it, and I will tell you that yes, it does work. I just add a squirt for each rat into about half a bottle of water--it's about how much they consume in a couple of days. It has noticeably decreased the odor in the room. I've been using it for about two weeks.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

Well then! I guess it can't be as bad as I thought. The website I found that sells "Regal Rat" and ships it across Canada also sells this product.
Thanks a bunch =)


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

That's crazy! How does it work? This might be a really good idea for me...


----------



## Katherose (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

From what I understand, it somehow changes the way that the animal digests the food, creating less "odor waste" for lack of a better phrase.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

Apparently it's made from amino acids found in mushrooms and it "Suppresses the putrefaction of food in the gastro intestinal tract thus reducing ammonia and urea nitrogen levels in the blood"
I wouldn't doubt it being usable by those smelly ol humans too . But you would need a heck of a lot of it!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

Well, not gonna lie, I went out and bought it. These girls don't seem to understand the meaning of the words "Discretion. Don't get found out or we could get kicked out." Maybe this'll help... I'll report back, but it got excellent reviews on the PetCo website, and if one of our own has had success... heck, that could be worth $12!


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

Let me know how it goes =)


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

I'd be worried about poisoning the rat...but since Katherose has already successfully used it with no ill effects I'm VERY interested.

If CaptainFlow has good results too (Or you Leala) then I'll run out and buy this immediately


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

Haha, that's what I did, run out and buy it immediately... seriously, I had it in hand like, three hours after I heard about it. And since I don't have a car, that's pretty impressive. 

So far so good, it hasn't put them off their water. I'm watching the level very carefully, and I've personally seen each of the three drinking. It'll be a few days or weeks until I can report about the smell, though.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

That's great in a few weeks let me know how it goes =)


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

If it reallt works for the rest of you guys I am DEFINANTLY buying some. How long does one $12 bottle last for? a few months?

My room has a stench to it and I hate it, but, I can not get rid of my rats without having an emotional break down...lol... Thats how attached I am. 
(and im a guy, that just shows that guys care..lol..)

I have actually had to put them in the garage the night before we have had people over just so my room didnt stink cayse people like to see all the animals I have in there. And as soon as I take it out...Stink GONE!

So I may have to invest in some of this stuff.


----------



## Katherose (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

I have an 8 oz bottle and it's lasted me about a month now.


----------



## eclecticnoise (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

Can you buy this in stores? Or do you have to order it online? I live in Canada so many stores that are in the states we don't have here. We have Pet Cetera up here.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

I found a website from Canada that sells it. You can probably also get it in pet stores. The site is http://www.chinchilla.ca


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

It works! Katherose was right! 

I have been trying to smell them for a few days now, and even though I've left the litter box longer than usual, and waited an extra couple days to change the fleece, I smell none of that sharp urine smell usually associated with rats. 

I bought it at PetCo, and it sure seems like one bottle for about $12 USD is going to last me a long time...

If you folks in Canada can't find it, I would be willing to mail you a bottle for the price of purchase and shipping, no extra for handling... We'd have to work out details, of course, but I feel this is a great product, and I think everyone should have it if smell is an issue in your life (which it likely is at least an annoyance). PM me if interested. 

Also, the big bottles are about $30, would probably last you months and months, and would probably be more cost effective in regards to shipping.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

=D That's really great of you!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*



CaptainFlow said:


> It works! Katherose was right!
> 
> 
> Also, the big bottles are about $30, would probably last you months and months, and would probably be more cost effective in regards to shipping.


I don't see big bottles in the small animal formula... just the ferret formula.

Can you provide a link for the large bottle?

I definitely need the large bottle to keep this within budget because of the large numbers we have. I'll try this on my 5 ferrets as well, couldn't hurt.

<<<EDITED TO ADD>>>

I found the gallon size jug here:

http://www.ferret.com/ItemDetail.aspx?ItemNo=650686 401

[align=center]Marshall Bi-Small Animal Waste Deodorizer
1 Gallon
$44.97 [/align]


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

Wow, that's a significant pride reduction... yeah, you should probably buy it from ferret.com, then... 

Here's the link to the PetCo website-
http://www.petco.com/product/8816/Marshall-Pet-Bi-Odor-Ferret-Waste-Deodorizer.aspx#details
The only show it in two sizes online, but I know that there was a middle size, as well, in the store. But here the gallon size is $99! So ferret.com is a steal! 

What I have is the ferret stuff, anyway. My PetCo didn't have the small animal version, but the ingredients looked the same... I just add one or two pumps per day instead of three or four like the bottle says.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

cool deal... one more item placed on my ferret.com wish list that I have created


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

Wow. Do they ship to Canada? 8O


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

Yes, but sadly not for the flat $6.99 price. You'll probably have to pay a little more. But considering how much cheaper it is on ferret.com, you're probably better off just buying it online, since I doubt I'll be able to get shipping for much less and it's more expensive at PetCo.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

Yeah the only thing I fear is likely possibility of border fees. They really screw you with those. I shall check it out and see what the cost is.
Does the big bottle come with a pump cap or just the smaller bottles?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

I've contacted several US companies & they all seem to have a customer service number/email for people outside of the US... best to call them & see what they say


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

Does anyone know where I can get this in England?

Do want.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

My dad says you can use Vanilla. And I was researching it and it works just as well and is cheaper.

I just dont know how much I would put in the water.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

Vanilla in the water? Hmm, that's interesting... I use it (well, USED to use it, buahaha!) to spray on the cage if they were getting too smelly and I didn't have time to clean, but this is something entirely different... Have you used it, or just heard that it works?


----------



## eclecticnoise (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

Leala - I'm in Canada as well and I just went to Petcetera and they had a small bottle for $25. Expensive but I bought a bottle just to see. Although if shipping isn't too bad then I'm going to get some from ferret.com


----------



## eclecticnoise (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

I just went on Ferret.com and it seems that you can't sign up in order to get things shipped to you if you live in Canada. I'm going to try e-mailing or calling them.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*



CaptainFlow said:


> Vanilla in the water? Hmm, that's interesting... I use it (well, USED to use it, buahaha!) to spray on the cage if they were getting too smelly and I didn't have time to clean, but this is something entirely different... Have you used it, or just heard that it works?


I told my dad about the Waste Deoderizer and he said Vanilla would work just as good. 

Then today I seen a video on youtube and the guy said he used vanilla to cut down on his feeder mice/rats smells.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*



eclecticnoise said:


> I just went on Ferret.com and it seems that you can't sign up in order to get things shipped to you if you live in Canada. I'm going to try e-mailing or calling them.


Kind of funny because upon further inspection of the website I found that they do ship internationally. Let me know if you have any luck with contacting them.


----------



## Carlin (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

The ferret kind works wonders.... Petsmart's is way too expensive. Ferret.com has it in 8oz for $6.99 and a gallon size that would probably last longer. Link:

http://www.ferret.com/ItemDetail.aspx?ItemNo=650686 401

Love ferret.com!! They have cheap Ferret Nations(Omg FN142 for $154?), and hammocks. And cheap everything else! 

>Oops didn't realize someone else posted the same link!! (I skipped page 2 heehee) :? <


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

It's alright Carlin =). Thanks for the effort have a yogie *passes yogie*
If I'm going to buy it I might as well buy the 8oz bottle too I think and then just keep refilling that with the big 'ol jug.
I just fear the shipping and possible duty fees >_<


----------



## totoro (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

They sell this at my work, I think I might pick some up tomorrow


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

Does anyone know if using these products will increase the amount of peeing that occurs outside the litter box? If they are peeing to scent their territory then having less pungent urine should make them pee more. It won't do me much good to have better smelling urine if there is going to be more volume to clean up.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

Katherose and CaptainFlow would know. Try PMing them to see what they have noticed! =) I'm sure they would be more than willing to help


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

Hmm, more peeing... not that I have noticed, no. But I haven't really been looking for that. Water intake didn't change, though, so I don't think the volume got any more. And as for peeing outside the litter box, well, that's the status quo for my girls, so I'm unable to evaluate if they do more scent marking or not. 

Interestingly, on this note, the dream product seems to be loosing effectiveness. I upped the squirts from one to three, and am thinking maybe I just missed a day, which would mean the two weeks would have to start over again. I'll let you know in a few days if that's what happened.


----------



## ipopcorn (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

i've been using the stuff for months! i have two male rats and it has worked wonders! when i first got them i was trying to clean the cage every day the smell was so bad. i haven't seen any change in the amount they pee or the amount they drink, and one bottle of the stuff has lasted me a few months. it takes a week or so for the stuff to kick in but you will notice a huge difference when it does! i typically use three squirts because one and two just didn't do the job, but the three squirts has been working for me for about three months now.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

Thanks! I ordered an 8oz. bottle tonight from Ferret.com.


----------



## lucie (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

oooh, i reckon if we could get this in Australia!?!


----------



## Topaz (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

I am going to have to get some of this! 

I remember reading about a similar product for dogs a few years ago on a dog forum. It wasn't so much for the urine smell, but just for that general doggie odor that some breeds are inclined to have (my lab example). People swore by some product that eliminated odors but then someone suggested adding vinegar to the dog's water. I did a bit of searching at that time and found that vinegar in water was an ancient farm trick. Not only does it help with odors it cuts down on parasites. I began adding vinegar to the dogs' water every day and they haven't had fleas in 2 years. The lab doesn't smell (as bad) and their urine doesn't turn the grass yellow (I have no idea how it smells and I am not about to go out and sniff the yellow snow!). It also helped clear up a skin condition my Collie had. I can't remember all the things it was good for. From what I remember vinegar neutralizes something in the digestive tract.
I wonder if adding a drop or two to the water would help. You would think they wouldn't drink it, but once I set the vinegar on the floor and my collie was sticking her tongue in it trying to drink it straight.
I know I got off topic but I figure we are all animal lovers here and I try to pass on that vinegar tip to anyone I know with dogs and I just wonder if it would be beneficial to rats.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*



Topaz said:


> I am going to have to get some of this!
> 
> I remember reading about a similar product for dogs a few years ago on a dog forum. It wasn't so much for the urine smell, but just for that general doggie odor that some breeds are inclined to have (my lab example). People swore by some product that eliminated odors but then someone suggested adding vinegar to the dog's water. I did a bit of searching at that time and found that vinegar in water was an ancient farm trick. Not only does it help with odors it cuts down on parasites. I began adding vinegar to the dogs' water every day and they haven't had fleas in 2 years. The lab doesn't smell (as bad) and their urine doesn't turn the grass yellow (I have no idea how it smells and I am not about to go out and sniff the yellow snow!). It also helped clear up a skin condition my Collie had. I can't remember all the things it was good for. From what I remember vinegar neutralizes something in the digestive tract.
> I wonder if adding a drop or two to the water would help. You would think they wouldn't drink it, but once I set the vinegar on the floor and my collie was sticking her tongue in it trying to drink it straight.
> I know I got off topic but I figure we are all animal lovers here and I try to pass on that vinegar tip to anyone I know with dogs and I just wonder if it would be beneficial to rats.


I read somewhere that it actually does the same thing for rats. I don't remember where I read it though.
Just a couple of drops in an 8oz bottle and it's supposed to help with the smell.


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

There is also another product called Elimina.

To and Fro Sugar Gliders (click "suggie supplies, then treats hygiene and nutrition, then scroll to bottom of the page) She sells it for 9.50, and she also carries MANY MANY treats, toys and bedding for gliders that are great for ratties as well!!

I order my wambaroo and bee pollen from her all the time, her products are great, and very quick shipping!


----------



## S-Harkey (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

This stuff is awesome... I got it for my girls and have already noticed a significant difference in 24 hrs. 
My girls have gotten lazy about their potty training and grooming lately (teenager thing?) and while we're re-training them they've been super stinky... but this stuff REALLY helps. 
Great buy. Saves a lot of time and hassle.


----------



## HylaW (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Waste Deodorizer. Sounds like it could be bad news baseb*

I use it and love it!


----------

